
Satellites, spacecraft malfunction as Earth's magnetic field weakens - Jerry2
https://news.sky.com/story/earths-magnetic-field-which-protects-us-from-solar-radiation-is-mysteriously-weakening-11992022
======
aaron695
"the intensity dip in the South Atlantic occurring now is well within what is
considered normal levels of fluctuations."

[https://phys.org/news/2020-05-swarm-probes-weakening-
earth-m...](https://phys.org/news/2020-05-swarm-probes-weakening-earth-
magnetic.html)

